# Swollen hind fetlock ideas please? Already in N/L



## Nickles1973 (13 February 2012)

I have already posted this in N/L but thought I'd double up to maybe get other ideas. We've been turning out in this horrid weather for 4 or so hours a day putting hay in the field to keep the horses occupied. And then hacking out on the road when conditions have allowed for short distances just to keep them sane. So far this has been working just fine. 
Anyway last evening I brought my horse in at 4pm as usual took off his turnout boots and put on his Bioflow tendon wraps behind. (Used to help with filled legs) I always run my hand over his legs before doing this as he is your usual accident prone tb and I'm certain as I can be that I felt/noticed nothing unusual.
This morning I took the tendon wraps off and discovered his n/s hind really noticably swollen just above the fetlock and mostly towards the back of the lower part of his tendon. It wasn't noticably hotter than the other hind. (baring in mind that I'd just taken wraps off) But it did feel firmish.
I walked him up the yard and he appeared fine and then my YO watched him trot and again he looks completely fine.
After moving him around a bit it looked to have gone down a little which made me wonder if it could just be a slight knock which had filled over night? I'm usually the first person to call out the vet but after landing myself with a few £130 bills for a quick exam and some bute for several cases which have all resolved in a few days I'm loath to do anything rash.
I have left him in for today and will obviously visit later but has anyone experienced similar?
Should I have called the vet or am I right to think I should give it a couple of days and see how it goes?


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

Def give it a few days if he's not lame. Has there been a previous injury on this leg. although like one of mine you have a few hours t/o it means he is standing in for 20 ish hours with little movement, don't underestimate the impact this has on filling . I have turned my horse who suffered filling regularly after an injury, out 24/7, the difference in his legs is visible, they are much more defined, hard and not a hint of swelling anywhere. when I was rehabbing this horse the vet said he was usually unconcerned about swelling that comes and goes..I tend to agree.


----------



## Nickles1973 (14 February 2012)

Well the swelling came up again overnight and was just the same, hard but not hot. I turned him out and when he came in this evening the swelling had got a lot less but had not completely gone. He definatley doesn't look lame to me or my YO so I'm quite confused by it really.
My YO wondered if it could have been caused by the brushing boot he was wearing as it had had got wet in the snow and frozen quite hard in the ice? Does any one think this is likely? Tbh I'm dubious but I'll consder anything at this stage.


----------



## Kiristamm (14 February 2012)

Another thing that can cause legs to swell is mud fever, one of mine can get it pretty badly (none for 2 years thank goodness) and before any eruptions come to the surfabe his legs swell for a couple of days..


----------



## muff747 (14 February 2012)

My boys legs puff up if he has any hint of mud fever.  
If you've been putting brushing boots on, any friction or warm damp areas can be hot spots for MF.  
Also check very carefully right under his fetlock joint right in the crease for cracked heels.  For some reason the back legs are more prone to the cracking than the fronts. 
Did you say you can feel any heat at all?  Usually there is some heat where there's any scabs under the hair.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (15 February 2012)

Nickles1973 said:



			Well the swelling came up again overnight and was just the same, hard but not hot. I turned him out and when he came in this evening the swelling had got a lot less but had not completely gone. He definatley doesn't look lame to me or my YO so I'm quite confused by it really.
My YO wondered if it could have been caused by the brushing boot he was wearing as it had had got wet in the snow and frozen quite hard in the ice? Does any one think this is likely? Tbh I'm dubious but I'll consder anything at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

I think the key is in the fact that it goes down when he's turned out..not completely no..this is very familiar to me as I said..I hope it's not something more serious.


----------



## horsestar (16 February 2012)

Could be celulitis if he's got a few niks and scans from mud fever. Mine came in with a big fetlock and he is currently on box rest with a sprained ligament in the fetlock :-( gutted!


----------



## Nickles1973 (16 February 2012)

Well had the vet out today as his front leg on the same side was swollen this morning and he was lame in front on the lunge. (He had a suspected bruised sole/corn last month and I'd had enough of on off lameness)

Vet did a pretty thorough lameness exam. Including hind leg flexion tests. He was not concerned about the hind legs. Not lame behind even after flexion test and thinks the swelling is most likely just a bump.

However after blocking his ns front we've had a whole range of x-rays to get to the bottom of his problem and hopefully rule out Navicular. Vet seemed to think he has deep seated bruising and possible foot balance issues. Will hopefully know more tomorrow. 
Not much sleep for me tonight :-(


----------



## dangermouse (17 February 2012)

I have TB have stopped putting boots on when out in field as they do cause rubbing especially with mud trapping underneath.  Are there any signs of mud fever?  could try washing drying and applying something like udder cream which will soften skin and stop any chaffing.  Protocon is also good to keep any infections out.


----------

